# Need help identifying hardware



## foxbat (Mar 26, 2016)

I've got a receiver and speakers setup, but I don't understand a lot in audio hardware, so I'll appreciate if someone can tell me if this setup is worth something. The only thing I know, is that this is very old (early 2000s)
Receiver: Yamaha RX-V620
front view:





rear view:





I didn't found any information about speakers in the net, the only id they have is the sticker (on the image)
with model number painted over (L-80) and the manufacturer is Peerless





The system is working, so I want to know is this setup worth something (and how much if yes)
Also, I have Microlab Solo 7C speakers now, is worth to swap them with this system?


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 26, 2016)

they go from $  on ebay
http://www.ebay.com/sch/ctg/Yamaha-RX-V620-5-1-Channel-500-Watt-Receiver-/46559421


----------



## foxbat (Mar 26, 2016)

any doubds about speakers model?


----------

